# Yellowing Oyster Leather Seats



## madsnolt (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi! 

I have a 2016 X3 - I bought it off coming off a two year lease from my local BMW dealership in August. It was in great condition and I've absolutely loved it. 

However, today I noticed that the drivers seat has started to yellow on sides (pictures attached). This was not there when I bought it a few months ago. I don't think it's caused by aging since the car is only a few years old but I could be wrong. 

Does anyone have any ideas about what could be causing this yellowing? If so, any suggestions for cleaners and solutions on how to prevent it in the future would be greatly appreciated. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Skin oil. Hydrogen peroxide pharmaceutical grade. To remove the oil a very very gentle detergent or soap, maybe Woolite.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Or:

- Dye transfer from something you have worn while in the seat (more likely)
- Wear of the leather dye down to the substrate (less likely)

Try a mild, good quality leather cleaner with a very very very soft brush. Use plenty of water with the leather cleaner/brush and don't be afraid to generate a good lather. Just don't scrub the snot out of it. Be gentle with the brush. The water won't hurt the leather as long as you wipe it off before it is allowed to soak in.

Have you been driving the car shirtless? If so, then Doug may have hit the cause.

I doubt it is wear of the dye since it is on both sides and the inboard side doesn't see much wear.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

OP, what did you do? Were you able to remove the stains? Let us know.


----------

